# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Вышла первая альфа-версия Fedora 9

## ALEX(XX)

07 февраля 2008 года, 15:15 
Текст: Владимир Парамонов

Участники проекта Fedora выпустили первую альфа-версию операционной системы Fedora 9. 
Программная платформа Fedora 9 в настоящее время использует ядро Linux 2.6.24. Однако на момент выпуска финальной модификации операционной системы в ее состав, как ожидается, будет включено ядро Linux 2.6.25, сейчас находящееся на стадии разработки. В альфа-версию Fedora 9 входят рабочая среда Gnome 2.21, менеджер рабочего стола KDE 4.0, вторая бета-версия браузера Firefox 3, пакет офисных приложений OpenOffice 2.4 и ряд других компонентов. 
В финальной модификации операционной системы Fedora 9 разработчики планируют реализовать улучшенную поддержку беспроводной связи Bluetooth, средства аутенификации по отпечаткам пальцев, поддержку файловой системы ext4 и некоторые другие нововведения. Согласно текущему графику, бета-версия Fedora 9 должна увидеть свет в середине следующего месяца. Выпуск финальной модификации программной платформы запланирован на конец апреля. 
Проект Fedora является наследником Red Hat Linux и получает финансовую поддержку со стороны компании Red Hat. С начала этого месяца у сообщества Fedora сменился руководитель. Макс Спевак, возглавлявший проект на протяжении двух последних лет, передал полномочия Полу Фрилдсу, который оказывал содействие развитию Fedora с 2003 года.

compulenta.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Программная платформа Fedora 9 в настоящее время использует ядро Linux 2.6.24. Однако на момент выпуска финальной модификации операционной системы в ее состав, как ожидается, будет включено ядро Linux 2.6.25, сейчас находящееся на стадии разработки.


На этот счет у меня есть сомнения.

----------

